# Walton: String quartets



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Greetings.

For a couple of years, I have been practically wearing out a CD of Walton string quartets. Sadly, I have yet to meet anyone familiar with these pieces. Allow me to try to correct that.

String quartet fans, meet Mr. Walton:






Kind regards,
-09


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the introduction. He wrote two quartets, right?

Sounds very interesting. I'm listening now to A minor quartet.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Lenny said:


> Thanks for the introduction. He wrote two quartets, right?
> 
> Sounds very interesting. I'm listening now to A minor quartet.


Yes, the CD I have contains both.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Omicron9 said:


> Yes, the CD I have contains both.


I like the second very much, I don`t know the first.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I am familiar with the second, which I like very much, and recently introduced to the first by the Doric Quartet on Chandos. Though far from perfect, it is much more than 'undigested Schoenberg and Bartok' as the composer alleged.

But then many of us are not proud of what we did in our youth. I think it's a worthwhile piece.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

The one I have is already OOP on CD:

https://www.amazon.com/Walton-String-Quartet-Minor-Doric/dp/B00YBL7G88/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493939211&sr=8-1&keywords=walton+string+quartet+doric

It's available as downloads, if you swing that way:

https://www.amazon.com/Walton-String-Quartets-Doric-Quartet/dp/B004Q8LVI2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1493939257&sr=8-2&keywords=walton+string+quartet+doric

Highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Something new learned today, thanks for sharing.:tiphat:


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Something new learned today, thanks for sharing.:tiphat:


Pugg, it's my true pleasure. Enjoy Mr. Walton's quartets.


----------

